# Ir a la plaza.



## Ellouder

Hace poco estuve leyendo un artículo de Arturo Pérez-Reverte. En él aludía a la expresión 'ir a la plaza', en el sentido de ir a hacer la compra, como algo propio del sur de España. 

Sin embargo yo, que soy de Burgos, siempre he oído a mi madre o abuelas la misma expresión.

¿Os suena a vosotros? ¿La utilizáis también, y por qué zonas?


Un saludo.


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Yo también he oído decir "ir a la plaza" cuando se va a comprar al mercado. 

Mei


----------



## heidita

TE digo la verdad, El, es una cosa de las que me pareció más confusa al principio de estar aquí. Sobre todo donde vivo ahora, ya que "la plaza" se encuentra en una plaza. Yo preguntaba por "la plaza" y la gente me señalaba la plaza , en fin, un lío. Hasta que descubrí la puerta de entrada de "la plaza". 

Al principio del todo, no entendí lo de "la plaza" en absoluto. En mi tierra hay mercados al aire libre, normalmente en una plaza, y asumí que los mercados "la plaza" estarían en un lugar similar. En los pueblos sí es así, pero no en las grandes ciudades. 

En fin, en Madrid, creo que todo el mundo dice "la plaza" para referirse al mercado pero puede ser una cuestión generacional. Voy a indagar.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo sí he oído "la plaza" como mercado, pero a gente mayor y/o no necesariamente nativos de Madrid. En mi casa nunca se ha dicho (cuatro generaciones de madrileños) y he preguntado a mis sobrinos adolescentes y no tenían ni idea, me enviaban a la verdadera plaza más cercana.
No sé, en Madrid puede ser generacional o dependiendo de barrios o costumbres.

Saludos


----------



## hosec

Sí, en Albacete también era bastante común, pero es algo que se va perdiendo. Dudo mucho que un joven (o una jóvena, como decía aquella) _vaya a la plaza_ cuando va a hacer la compra.

Salud


----------



## Antpax

heidita said:


> En fin, en Madrid, creo que todo el mundo dice "la plaza" para referirse al mercado pero puede ser una cuestión generacional. Voy a indagar.


 
Me temo que no, yo es la primera vez que lo oigo. Supongo que será un tema generacional como dice Ena.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cristina.

En Madrid no se usa. Lo he oído en los pueblos.


----------



## Ellouder

Pues como digo, en Burgos sí. Y en Palencia y esa zona. Es curioso.


----------



## mjmuak

Por el sur se usa, "ir a la plaza" es la forma corta de "ir a la plaza en la que está el mercado de abastos", que es el mercado de productos más o menos frescos que abre por las mañanas de lunes a sábado. Como no abre por la tarde, sólo van los y las amos/as de casa y las abuelillas, el resto, como mi madre, se conforman con ir a l supermercado de al lado de casa. Cuando quieres indicar que vas a una plaza en concreto, no a esta, dices el nombre: "voy a la Plaza de España (en todos lados hay una, sí)", con el "voy a la plaza" se sobreentiende que es al mercado de abastos.  Curiosamente, la Plaza de España en mi pueblo se conoce como "el mercao", imagino que es donde lo ponían antes

Un saludo


----------



## hilaryduff

Aquí, en el norte (galicia, asturias), también se usa


----------



## Cecilio

Yo supongo que depende un poco del lugar en el que vives. Si en tu pueblo o ciudad hay una "plaza del mercado", entonces será más habitual decir "ir a la plaza". En cualquier caso, está claro que la expresión "ir a la plaza" está en claro retroceso frente a otras esxpresiones del tipo "ir al súper", por razones obvias.


----------



## Argónida

Ir a la plaza es una abreviatura de ir a la plaza de abastos. No tiene nada que ver con que esté en una plaza, en una calle, en un callejón o con que haya sólo una o más de diez (es el caso de la ciudad en la que yo vivo) "Plaza de abastos" es un sinónimo de "Mercado de abastos".

Yo, que tengo treinta y tantos años (¿soy joven o vieja generacionalmente hablando?) voy a la plaza casi todos los sábados, aunque es verdad que a veces también digo que voy al mercado, y espero poder seguir yendo porque la tendencia es a hacerlas desaparecer y llenarlo todo de cortesingleses. 

En resumen, por estos lares "la plaza" y "el mercado" son dos denominaciones igualmente usuales para referirse al mercado de abastos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Argónida, mucho depende de qué tantos son los treinta y tantos. 

No te creas, eres MUY joven (yo también tengo treinta y tantos, pero en mi caso si son muchos tantos).

Para que no me borren el post, les informo que acá se llama también mercado de abastos, y que los mercados sobre ruedas que se ponen en las plazas o calles se llaman tianguis.


----------



## Namarne

En Barcelona siempre lo he oído, aunque cada vez menos. También es verdad que ahora se va al súper, más que a la plaza.


----------



## Cecilio

Para mí un "mercado de abastos" es un lugar en el que se venden alimentos al por mayor. Allí acuden los verduleros, etc. para comprar las mercaderías que luego venden en sus respectivos negocios.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cuando yo trajaba como exportador, me escribían “en nuestra plaza “ , “en su plaza” en las cartas comerciales, “Mercado” no significaba “establecimientos concretos”. Es como “copper market”. ( Mercado de cobre ).

“Plaza” significa un mercado regional o incluso nacional.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Argónida

Cecilio said:


> Para mí un "mercado de abastos" es un lugar en el que se venden alimentos al por mayor. Allí acuden los verduleros, etc. para comprar las mercaderías que luego venden en sus respectivos negocios.


 
Aquí, sin embargo, el mercado de abastos no es para mayoristas, es el mercado tradicional (creo que de propiedad pública como tal, y se conceden licencias para que los comerciantes abran sus puestos) donde se venden productos frescos. En mi ciudad, por ejemplo, hay varios mercados de abastos y un sólo mercado para mayoristas (Mercasevilla, en este caso, en cada ciudad tiene su propio nombre: Mercamadrid...). Pero, Cecilio, en Valencia también tenéis mercados tradicionales donde la gente va a comprar productos frescos, ¿no? ¿Los llamáis "mercados" a secas, supongo?



Hiro Sasaki said:


> Cuando yo trajaba como exportador, me escribían “en nuestra plaza “ , “en su plaza” en las cartas comerciales, “Mercado” no significaba “establecimientos concretos”. Es como “copper market”. ( Mercado de cobre ).
> 
> “Plaza” significa un mercado regional o incluso nacional.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Sí, Hiro, "plaza" también puede tener ese significado y algunos otros (diez concretamente recoge el DRAE). También significa lo que estamos debatiendo en este hilo. ¿Tenéis mercados de ese tipo en Japón, con distintos puestos donde se vende comida fresca? Supongo que sí.


----------



## Cecilio

Argónida said:


> ...). Pero, Cecilio, en Valencia también tenéis mercados tradicionales donde la gente va a comprar productos frescos, ¿no? ¿Los llamáis "mercados" a secas, supongo?



Sí, los llamamos "mercados" a secas.


----------



## poupounette

Cristina. said:


> En Madrid no se usa. Lo he oído en los pueblos.



Uy, Cristina, yo no sería tan categórica...desde que tengo uso de razón se lo he oído a mi abuela, que vive en cuatro caminos...


----------



## OnPoint

En la familia de mi padre, en México, DF, ir al mercado era ir al supermercado o super; e ir a la plaza era ir al mercado de productos "mas o menos frescos", como dice mjmuak.  La plaza era un tianguis de puestos al aire libre, o se encontraba en un edificio habilitado para ese propósito.
No sé si haya cambiado este sentido de "plaza"en los treinta y tantos años desde que me fuí de México.


----------



## heidita

poupounette said:


> Uy, Cristina, yo no sería tan categórica...desde que tengo uso de razón se lo he oído a mi abuela, que vive en cuatro caminos...


 
Estoy contigo, poupo, yo también lo he oído mucho, sobre todo a la gente mayor, de ahí que decía que quizás sea generacional. 

Argónida, otra afirmación categórica:





> No tiene nada que ver con que esté en una plaza, en una calle, en un callejón


 
No estoy de acuerdo. En su momento todos los mercados se celebraban (normalmente una vez por semana, en Alemania sigue siendo así)) en una plaza, diría yo que la plaza del pueblo. De ahí puede venir el origen de "ir a la plaza". Hoy en día "la plaza" o sea, el mercado, está de hecho normalmente cubierto y puede estar en cualquier callejón, en efecto. 
Añadir que mi confusión también se acusó con lo de "la plaza" por el hecho de que en Alemania eso no existe. La gente va al _super_ o a tiendas pequeñas.


> Como concepto urbanístico, de espacio abierto que permite el contacto y la comunicación entre los ciudadanos y una gran cantidad de funciones urbanas, nace de las *plazas de arrabal* o *plazas de mercado* a las puertas de las murallas, pero fuera del recinto amurallado (medina en el urbanismo árabe),


----------



## heidita

> 2ª EDICIÓN DE LA FERIA MERCADO “LA PLAZA"​


El mercado gastronómico de Madrid se llamó en el año 2006 "La Plaza" en Madrid.​







> La Plaza, Mercado Gastronómico Urbano de Madrid,


 
Me parece que la denominación debe entonces ser harto conocida.


----------



## Argónida

heidita said:


> Argónida, otra afirmación categórica.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo. En su momento todos los mercados se celebraban (normalmente una vez por semana, en Alemania sigue siendo así)) en una plaza, diría yo que la plaza del pueblo. De ahí puede venir el origen de "ir a la plaza". Hoy en día "la plaza" o sea, el mercado, está de hecho normalmente cubierto y puede estar en cualquier callejón, en efecto.
> Añadir que mi confusión también se acusó con lo de "la plaza" por el hecho de que en Alemania eso no existe. La gente va al _super_ o a tiendas pequeñas.


 
Efectivamente, mi afirmación fue categórica sin tener que serlo. Quise decir que hoy en día el mercado al que llamamos "la plaza" no tiene por qué estar en una plaza, y de hecho hay muchos que no lo están.

Coincido sin embargo contigo en que el origen de la denominación debe de estar en que antiguamente todos los mercados se celebraban en alguna plaza, ya que no eran fijos sino que se ponían en determinados días y luego se quitaban, como los que hoy llamamos "mercadillos".


----------



## zuzkita

Yo jamás diría "voy al mercado", siempre "voy a la plaza".
"Voy a la plaza a ver si compro un _pescaíto_" 

En mi caso cuestiones regionales o locales más que generacionales.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Argónida said:


> Efectivamente, mi afirmación fue categórica sin tener que serlo. Quise decir que hoy en día el mercado al que llamamos "la plaza" no tiene por qué estar en una plaza, y de hecho hay muchos que no lo están.
> 
> Coincido sin embargo contigo en que el origen de la denominación debe de estar en que antiguamente todos los mercados se celebraban en alguna plaza, ya que no eran fijos sino que se ponían en determinados días y luego se quitaban, como los que hoy llamamos "mercadillos".


 
Los pueblos y las ciudades japonoses tradicionalmente no tenian plazas.
En los dias determinados, se ponian mercados en las calles o en los 
recintos del templo. Hay varios pueblos o ciudades que se llaman 
" Mercado del dia 4". "Mercado del dia 5", etc. La ciudad de Yokka-ichi
( el mercado del 4 del mes ) es una ciudad bastante grande donde
viven muchos imigrantes hispanoamericanos, muchos de ellos, peruanos.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Los pueblos y las ciudades japonoses tradicionalmente no tenian plazas.
> En los dias determinados, se ponian mercados en las calles o en los
> recintos del templo. Hay varios pueblos o ciudades que se llaman
> " Mercado del dia 4". "Mercado del dia 5", etc. La ciudad de Yokka-ichi
> ( el mercado del 4 del mes ) es una ciudad bastante grande donde
> viven muchos imigrantes hispanoamericanos, muchos de ellos, peruanos.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
http://www.miesc.ne.jp/yia/aindex/ind_S2.htm
La informacion en espanol sobre la ciudad del "Mercado del 4 del mes".
Ojala que no se borre como off-topic. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Omegasr

heidita said:


> TE digo la verdad, El, es una cosa de las que me pareció más confusa al principio de estar aquí. Sobre todo donde vivo ahora, ya que "la plaza" se encuentra en una plaza. Yo preguntaba por "la plaza" y la gente me señalaba la plaza , en fin, un lío. Hasta que descubrí la puerta de entrada de "la plaza".
> 
> Al principio del todo, no entendí lo de "la plaza" en absoluto. En mi tierra hay mercados al aire libre, normalmente en una plaza, y asumí que los mercados "la plaza" estarían en un lugar similar. En los pueblos sí es así, pero no en las grandes ciudades.
> 
> En fin, en Madrid, creo que todo el mundo dice "la plaza" para referirse al mercado pero puede ser una cuestión generacional. Voy a indagar.


 
En México se le dice Plaza a los conjuntos comerciales típo Malls norteamericanos. Desde la epoca colonial, en la ciudad de méxico y en los poblados "importantes", las construcciones se iniciaron al rededor de un espacio cuadrado que se le llamó plaza. Era un espacio público en el que los habitantes de las rancherías o comunidades rurales se ubicaban un día a la semana, generalmente los domingos, para vender e intercambiar productos. También era el día de asistir a misa. En la ciudad de méxico tambien se le llama Zócalo a la plaza principal y en sus cuatro costados están la catedral, el Palacio Nacional, el portal de mercaderes y Los dos edificios del gobierno del Distrito Federal.
Todavía se dice que un artículo no existe "en plaza", o que su precio "en plaza" es X.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

No se puede utilizar la palabra "bazar" refiriendose a una plaza 
fuera de los paises hispanoparlantes, ? no solamente en los
paises islamicos sino en los paises de Asia, pero no de los establecimientos
fijos, y las que se ponen en determinados dias, y son de puestos y tiendas.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Iqueña

En Perú es muy común decir "voy a la plaza" refiriéndose al mercado de techo abierto (grupo de puestos de diferentes comercios, ya sea de material noble o no).

Cuando uno va a un supermercado con hieleras y todas las amenidades modernas, entonces uno puede decir "voy al super", pero en realidad, lo más común es decir el nombre del establecimiento... "voy a WONG a comprar leche".

Iqueña


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Omegasr said:


> Hiro: EN méxico se usa también la palabra bazar para designar a algun tipo de mercado, pero se refiere más bien al conjunto de "puestos" o establecimientos que venden artículos como artesanías y otros productos diversos, generalmente de bajo costo. Normalmente los bazares se ubicn en el centro de las ciudades y son permanentes, aunque sus instalaciones suelen ser precarias y abigarradas. Pueden vender alimento para pájaros, amuletos, semillas, etc., pero generalmente predomina algún tipo de producto muy demandado que es el que le dá identidad al bazar y es lo que hace que la gente vaya a ese lugar.


 
Gracias, "Ennichi" aca se pone en determinados dias, como en los
dias del fallecimiento de algunos santos, se venden comidas rapidas
preparadas, pero no se venden frutas ni verduras frescas. Se vnden
ftutos secos y encurtidos tipicos de algunas regiones, y una gran
variedades de los productos usados. Es como un mercado de pulgas. 

Acabo de terminar una pagina web. dejada incolusa mucho tiempo.

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/shiten-higan-es.html

Me parece que "bazar" es una palabra adecuada.

gracias,

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## heidita

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, "Ennichi" aca se pone en determinados dias, como en los
> dias del fallecimiento de algunos santos, se venden comidas rapidas
> preparadas, pero no se venden frutas ni verduras frescas. Se vnden
> ftutos secos y encurtidos tipicos de algunas regiones, y una gran
> variedades de los productos usados. Es como un mercado de pulgas.
> 
> Acabo de terminar una pagina web. dejada incolusa mucho tiempo.
> 
> http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/shiten-higan-es.html
> 
> Me parece que "bazar" es una palabra adecuada.
> 
> gracias,
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Hiro, debes tener más cuidado al redactar, hay muchas faltas de ortografía.

¿A qué días te refieres?


----------



## María Madrid

poupounette said:


> desde que tengo uso de razón se lo he oído a mi abuela, que vive en cuatro caminos...


Totalmente de acuerdo. Mi abuela, madrileña de pro siempre dijo eso de "ir a la plaza". Creo que es algo propio de generaciones anteriores. Saludos,


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

heidita said:


> Hiro, debes tener más cuidado al redactar, hay muchas faltas de ortografía.
> 
> ¿A qué días te refieres?


 
Gracias, voy a chequearla.


Varios días cada año, un poco más de 10 años.
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Madrid

Hiro, en España no se dice "mercado de pulgas" sino mercadillo, rastro, rastrillo, etc. Saludos,


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Se ponen " ferias "antes de la Navidad ?  A mi es curioso que nadie
se refirio a "feria" con tantos posteos. 

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Madrid

Al menos en España feria es por lo general otra cosa, no un mercadillo, aunque en una feria pueda haber también un mercadillo no siempre van las dos cosas juntas. Sí es cierto que se puede usar feria en ese sentido, pero no es lo más habitual. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá, por extraño que parezca, sí se dice mercado de pulgas, o simplemente "la pulga". 

Acá un rastro es el lugar donde se sacrifica el ganado, y un rastrillo lo usamos para rasurarnos o para preparar la tierra para sembrar.

Aquí hablan del tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=429508


----------



## María Madrid

Oído cocina, Toño!


----------



## Hidrocálida

María Madrid said:


> Hiro, en España no se dice "mercado de pulgas" sino mercadillo, rastro, rastrillo, etc. Saludos,


Pues en algunos paìses de Amèrica si que se utiliza el tèrmino Mercado de pulgas(argentina entre ellos si mal no recuerdo).
Saludos


----------



## Cristina.

En Argentina se llama mercado de pulgas y también en muchos países de América Latina. 

Otro hilo :aquí se dice que en el español de España se dice rastro, mercadillo; pero en el español (que no dialecto, ) de algunos países de Latinoamérica se dice mercado de pulgas.


----------

